# Will assassin snails work?



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a tank with so many snails , but I also have quite a few cherry shrimp. I was thinking about getting a assassin snail as I figure a loach may get carried away with his snacking.Would a assassin snail like my shrimp? Any help on this would be great.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have kept assassins with shrimp. There is a chance they may take the odd one, but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks TomC :+1:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It really depends on the type of snails they are. Malaysian Trumpets are usually left alone by Assassin Snails unless the tank is not fed for a while. With a colony of cherry shrimp, that may be hard to do.

Best regards,

Stuart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience they went after Trumpets, but that was just me. There can be variables like substrate depth or tank size.


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

I read enough reports of assassin snails killing shrimp to put me off the idea, a lot of people said they would only eat shrimplets but a few of them were saying they had experienced the snails killing adult shrimp aswell. I have no actual experience with this- its just what I have read on the web.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The shrimp eating sounds possible. But it is also possible that the snails are eating the discarded skins that have been shed. In any case, they would only eat the occasional shrimp, and probably not affect the overall population. It depends on how much it matters to lose the odd shrimp, I suppose. If you don't want Assassins, the Trumpet snails can also be controlled by tossing in a piece of vegetable and fishing them out when they come to feed.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I've had both together for a long time, never a problem. The shrimp are way too fast for the assassin snails, even newborns. I see the shrimp cleaning them all the time though hitching a ride. I wouldn't worry about it. Any shrimp that die will become food though, which is a good thing for obvious reasons.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

I heard NoPlanaria wipe snails out and its safe with shrimp.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

YumiChi said:


> I heard NoPlanaria wipe snails out and its safe with shrimp.


No Planaria will kill some snails. It will not kill Ramshorn, Pond, or Malaysian Trumpets.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

